# A desperate request



## Parduz (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi to all from a new, italian member (so, pls, sorry for my poor english).

I HATE to start my membership with a request, without any previous contribute to the community, but i'm really desperate.

I've bought the italian version of the Red Hand of Doom. The shame is that one of the best product for the 3.5e is published in B/W, the "worst" format available for a fantasy adventure.

Now, i'm the DM and my players are my sons (9 and 11 years) and a cousin 14 years old.

This leads to a problem:
1) The youngeer players NEEDS to see colorfull images: it is the "engine" of theyr growing imagination. They don't needs "stats", but a good image followed by good description.
2) They can't still chew anything in english.
Talking about the maps of RHoD, i have B/W italian maps, or colorful english maps.... it is really a shame.

So, i'm asking... no, i'm begging for a map of the Elsir Vale, or any other related map without labels, or with editable labels.
I've seen somewhat in an older post, but the unlabelled maps links does not work anymore.

I'm an experienced CorelDraw user, and i also know Paint Shop Pro, so i should be able to work on any layered map if i can import them in these softwares.

Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure.
Here are the RHoD images in color:
Red Hand of Doom Art Gallery
And here are the maps:
Red Hand of Doom Map Gallery


----------



## Parduz (Mar 14, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> And here are the maps:
> Red Hand of Doom Map Gallery



These maps are in english. I'm searching for the Elsir Vale map (and i hope also the Lord Koth map) without any text, so i can write the names in italian.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 14, 2009)

I think you're probably out of luck, then. I dunno, short of a bit of photoshop work to edit the images, your best bet would be to fire off an email to the Wizards of the Coast customer service people, asking for help.

Click on Email Us here - http://wizards.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wizards.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php?p_sid=Tk_h*Msj

You'll have to create an account, but then you can send an email to WotC.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 14, 2009)

Parduz said:


> These maps are in english. I'm searching for the Elsir Vale map (and i hope also the Lord Koth map) without any text, so i can write the names in italian.




Ah, sorry. I misunderstood what you said. Must be because english isn't my main language either .

Anyways, how soon do you need it? I could make you a map that is in the style of those old 2e maps if that's okay?


----------



## Parduz (Mar 15, 2009)

Blackrat, i'm not able to thank you enough.
Any help will be really apreciated, and (even if i dont remember the 2e style) i'm sure that it will be great.
I think i'll start the adventure in a couple of week, but i don't want to put any pressure to you.

Thanks again!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2009)

The style would be something like this:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...lands-campaign-notes-rg-mt_thestonelands2.gif

That's a map I did for one of my games. If you like it, let me know and I'll proceed making the Elsir Vale map without any labels.


----------



## Parduz (Mar 16, 2009)

Blackrat, it will be great.
I don't know how you'll do that map, so i don't know if it is possible to "hide" the hex grid (it "ruins" your map art imo) but this is a really minor thing and i can greatly live with the hexes anyway.
_
(edit) I mean that i understand that the map is built with hex tiles: i just like more a forest without "hexes" inside_. _But really don't bother about this if your mapping program can't or your taste feel it necessary._

I have no words to thank you enough for your kind offer.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, that one has the hexes on in it because I needed them for the game, but I was already thinking of dropping them from the Elsir Vale map . So yeah, I can turn them off.

I'll get on to it on my spare time. You might expect result by the weekend.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 17, 2009)

rhest town hall large | RPGMapShare.com


----------



## Mercutio01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lwaxy said:


> rhest town hall large | RPGMapShare.com




Cool - that's the first time someone besides me has ever linked to one of my maps!

(Note - my map is not the literal translation of the art in the module because that violates copyright/IP.  However, it does capture all the necessary elements.)


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 19, 2009)

Parduz said:


> Blackrat, it will be great.
> I don't know how you'll do that map, so i don't know if it is possible to "hide" the hex grid (it "ruins" your map art imo) but this is a really minor thing and i can greatly live with the hexes anyway.
> _
> (edit) I mean that i understand that the map is built with hex tiles: i just like more a forest without "hexes" inside_. _But really don't bother about this if your mapping program can't or your taste feel it necessary._
> ...




Hmph... I remembered the capabilities of the map tool wrong. The grid can't be hidden unfortunately... Anyways, I've about 1/3 of the map done now.


----------



## Parduz (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, Lwaxy, for the link (and many compliments to MERCUTIO01 for that beautiful piece of art). It will be useful for sure, even if i need more geographic maps than "battle" maps (but i will use both).

Blackrat, the grid is really not a problem. I will be grateful forever for your efforts.

Meanwhile i googled a bit (_where is the search function in this forum? I_ am using _Firefox, and i canot see it_) i have found an old topic here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...iatures-painting/241700-i-need-world-map.html

The links about the unlabeled maps does not works anymore. Anyone have that files?

Thanks to all for your kindly help


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 22, 2009)

Well here's what I managed. It's not exactly 1:1 with the original but it's a very close approximation. Hope you like. It was fun to fiddle with the program in a long time.

Sorry about the grid though, it really couldn't be helped...

Anyways, I'd really like to see what it looks like with the names in italian, so if you'd post it when you've made the changes, I'd appreciate it 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39586&stc=1&d=1237749351


----------



## Parduz (Mar 23, 2009)

Great! I think i can work on the names tomorrow.
Sure i'll post it. Blackrat, you're wonderful! Many, many thanks!


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 23, 2009)

Parduz said:


> Meanwhile i googled a bit (_where is the search function in this forum? I_ am using _Firefox, and i canot see it_)



You need to be a community supporter to search the forums.

If you have need of battle tiles for this adventure, PM me.


----------



## Parduz (Apr 2, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Anyways, I'd really like to see what it looks like with the names in italian, so if you'd post it when you've made the changes, I'd appreciate it




Ok, i've done it.
On my screen it seems really hard to read the names, but when printed is not so hard.

Anyway, that's near to the best i can do 

Thanks again!


----------

